# Just saying good-bye...



## mishele (Oct 27, 2012)

...because the way the media is playing up the hurricane hitting the northeast, I'm going to be under 10ft. of water! lol  Seriously, do they need the ratings that bad? I do realize karma is a ***** and my basement is going to flood and I'll be out of electricity for 2 weeks.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2012)

Wait............ NYC is between you and the SuperStorm, isn't it?

If so, you have nothing to worry about....... the storm can't go through NYC because they've outlawed everything that's SuperSized.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 27, 2012)

and I was just about to cue the violins   Hopefully you've got a good sump pump!  Maybe get a generator if you don't have one so you can keep it running along with your heater.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 27, 2012)

Good grief! Don't create titles like that--it's not good for my heart! :lmao:

But yeah--I keep hearing the media call this the "Perfect Storm" and headlines like "Sandy Primed to Be One For the Record Books," "Sandy Triggers States of Emergency Along East Coast"--some projections even have power outages and flooding as far inland as where I am, which is a minimum of 8 hours from any coastline!  
The good news is: the bigger the hype, the greater the likelihood that the whole storm will fall apart and be one great big fizzle. 


This, by the way, is pretty much how the local news here makes it sound before EVERY potential winter storm. Since we're not really used to snow around here (that's a serious understatement!), they make them all sound like it's gonna be the BIG one, the blizzard that we haven't had since 1993. Everyone runs out and buys the southern essentials--milk, eggs, toilet paper and beer--and then we wake up to either nothing at all, or maybe a tiny dusting, .5" on the ground. 
The ones I always worry about are the ones when the weathermen basically say, "Meh, nothing to worry about here." THOSE are the ones that end up hitting us with several inches of snow--and it only takes a little to throw this town into shut-down mode.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)

We're just getting some rain and a few gusts of wind.  I'm too far inland.  But on the other hand, I can get to the sea or the mountains in just a few hours either way.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2012)

When are you guys over there going to learn to build hurricane proof housing? 


Still hope you don't get hit too bad Mish - and remember the most important thing. Take LOTS of PICTURES for when you can get back  



ps - try to take some in focus


----------



## pgriz (Oct 27, 2012)

It seems the media can't write about anything without making THE BIGGEST!  THE WORST! ONE FOR THE RECORD BOOKS! 
Kinda makes you wonder if the headline writers were being paid by the adjectives and exclamation marks.  
Other than that, do take lots of pictures, and have your generator (you got one, right?) at the ready to keep your sump pump running.  Drinking water on hand, wine if you need some comfort, stronger stuff if you need help with nerves, some candles and a good book.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, years ago they did it to create sensational headlines and sell newspapers.  These days it's for "Likes" on Facebook ;(

Seriously, don't play chicken with this thing.  Nature is completely emotionless and you cannot imagine the devastation a hurricane can cause until you've seen it.  If it heads your way with some steam left play it safe and get out of Dodge.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2012)

Wind may be more a problem for me, since I live in the closest thing to a glass house. 

skieur


----------



## JustinL (Oct 27, 2012)

I live right on the Jersey shore and we got the jet ski ready for some water skiing through the streets.


----------



## pgriz (Oct 27, 2012)

JustinL said:


> I live right on the Jersey shore and we got the jet ski ready for some water skiing through the streets.



Doesn't the debris clog up the impeller?


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 27, 2012)

I have a row boat you can borrow. Or a spare bedroom.


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2012)

End of the world party thread!!


----------



## Tee (Oct 27, 2012)

One track line has it heading dead on with my town.  While I definitely take these events seriously, being on vacation all this week has left me out of the loop with the hype until everyone started calling me asking what I was gonna do.  Figured it was time to turn on the Weather Channel.  I feel more for the ships out there than those on land.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)

As I was working in the yard today with the speakers hung out the window, these were a few that popped up on my MP3 player in the random all play mode.......






I don't know if this means anything to you, but the universe is screaming for you to duck and cover. Be safe.

I got a message that I can only include ine video at a time........


----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2012)

K....all joking aside, we did some things to get ready for whatever comes our way. :hugs:


----------



## JackandSally (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm so tired of hearing about this storm.  A hurricane hits the east coast like this at least once a year, and every time they play it up like "OMG!  WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!  SAVE YOURSELVES".  And then we get a trickle of rain.  But, even though I have my doubts of the "Frankenstorm" I still prepared because if the electric does go out, I got two small children to worry about. 

Today was supposed to be my grocery shopping day... yeah FORGET THAT.  I'll stay away from the store today.  Thank you.


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 27, 2012)

JackandSally said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about this storm.  A hurricane hits the east coast like this at least once a year, and every time they play it up like "OMG!  WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!  SAVE YOURSELVES".  And then we get a trickle of rain.  But, even though I have my doubts of the "Frankenstorm" I still prepared because if the electric does go out, I got two small children to worry about.
> 
> Today was supposed to be my grocery shopping day... yeah FORGET THAT.  I'll stay away from the store today.  Thank you.


Except it's usually MUCH more south than this one, so no one is remotely prepared


----------



## skieur (Oct 27, 2012)

Latest forecast for my area is 100mm plus of rain and 100 kilometre winds.

skieur


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 27, 2012)

Overread said:


> When are you guys over there going to learn to build hurricane proof housing?



This from a country that doesn't have snow shovels.
(My daughter was living in Mistley on the Stour Estuary when the UK had 6 inches of snow and was paralyzed until it melted.)
She, being from New York, tried to get into work (she was a barrister and a New York lawyer) and was stunned to find that they actually closed the office.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 27, 2012)

Just be sure to run to your local grocery store and clean them out of bread and milk.

The apocolypse... brought to you by Hood.  And Nissen.


----------



## Overread (Oct 27, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > When are you guys over there going to learn to build hurricane proof housing?
> ...



It's not that we "don't" have snow shovels - its more that we - like "snow days" off work


----------



## JustinL (Oct 27, 2012)

pgriz said:


> JustinL said:
> 
> 
> > I live right on the Jersey shore and we got the jet ski ready for some water skiing through the streets.
> ...



It's not my jet ski lol   but it should be fine we did it during the hurricane Irene last year and were fine, not like the streets just fill with trash and houses go floating by lol.


----------



## mishele (Oct 27, 2012)

JustinL said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > JustinL said:
> ...


They don't? I swear the news just said they would!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 27, 2012)

Stock up on toilet paper.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 27, 2012)

Dang that sucks! I have a GoPro, I'd totally have it on hand haha. This is where pelican cases come into play if you have any. Make a raft of them filled with camera gear, video yourself riding it with a GoPro, hope it goes viral on YouTube with a contract to have ads on your videos, $$$$, rebuild, go on Ellen, and live an awesome rest of your life


----------



## Tony S (Oct 28, 2012)

Do like my some of my family in New Jersey has........... go to Disney World for ten days.


----------



## swiftparkour94 (Oct 28, 2012)

Tony S said:
			
		

> Do like my some of my family in New Jersey has........... go to Disney World for ten days.



That's gotta be one weird kind of vacation! "WOOO HOOO!!!! ROLLER COASTERS!!! Oh.....our house is flooded? OOOOH!! CHOCOLATE AND MICKEY HATS!!!! I'm tired, let's go ho-.......wait...."


----------



## snowbear (Oct 28, 2012)

JackandSally said:


> I'm so tired of hearing about this storm.  A hurricane hits the east coast like this at least once a year, and every time they play it up like "OMG!  WE'RE ALL GOING TO DIE!  SAVE YOURSELVES".  And then we get a trickle of rain.  But, even though I have my doubts of the "Frankenstorm" I still prepared because if the electric does go out, I got two small children to worry about.
> 
> Today was supposed to be my grocery shopping day... yeah FORGET THAT.  I'll stay away from the store today.  Thank you.



At least it's not a political ad.  The news does tend to sensationalize things a bit.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Stock up on toilet paper.


Stocked up on tequila and lemons!!


----------



## pgriz (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Stock up on toilet paper.
> ...



>>>  goes to check the urban survival manual under "supplies and necessities".  Nope.  Not there.  Checked under "medical supplies".  Nothing.  Checked under "escape plans".  Still nothing.

Mish, I think the manual needs an update.


----------



## Demers18 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hopefully you don't get hit too hard. And if so, at least you'll have the tequila to keep you warm 

Be safe and looking forward top seeing the pics.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Oct 28, 2012)

Be safe Mishele! We are in Southern Ontario under the system that is going to pull her inland, lots of rain and 100km winds forecast.  We are right on the Saugeen River just down river from where the Rocky Saugeen and the Saugeen meet so it should be interesting to see how high it goes!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MSnowy (Oct 28, 2012)

I live less the a mile from the ocean, just south of Boston. During storms here the last places to close and the first to open are the bars. Stay safe


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Stock up on toilet paper.
> ...



Hell, I have a whole camper you can use if you bring your tequila and lemons!
I am only in the 6 bottles of wine area. We can have a rollicking good time in the rain!


----------



## Tee (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


>





Adams County Winery makes great wine so I'd listen to them and stock up.  Their Rebel Red is freakin yum.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)

:hail:


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Stock up on toilet paper.
> ...




Atta girl....


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

Tee, I've never had any of their wines. I'll have to give them a try. :thumbup:


----------



## Buckster (Oct 28, 2012)

REO Speedwagon - Ridin' The Storm Out:


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


>



We'll look awesome doing that after 6 bottles of wine and a little tequila!


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

^^^^^LOL After 6 bottles of wine and some tequila, I'll be laying in the gutter. Please make sure I don't drown!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

mishele said:


> ^^^^^LOL After 6 bottles of wine and some tequila, I'll be laying in the gutter. Please make sure I don't drown!!


We might be in trouble cuz I'll be in the gutter with you. Perhaps we should buy a boat instead of a room or a camper.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^LOL After 6 bottles of wine and some tequila, I'll be laying in the gutter. Please make sure I don't drown!!
> ...


We need a boat, life vests, and a caretaker.


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

I have teenagers to babysit us... Might still have some life vests. LOTS of pool toys, we're good.


----------



## kundalini (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

lol Great, we're all set to go!! Bring it!!


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 28, 2012)

Dammit.


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)

Beat you to it!! lol


----------



## bentcountershaft (Oct 28, 2012)

Here's one no one else will post:


----------



## kundalini (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## kundalini (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)

[video=google;-7892407156164554847]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7892407156164554847[/video]


----------



## mishele (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Mully (Oct 28, 2012)

MSnowy said:


> I live less the a mile from the ocean, just south of Boston. During storms here the last places to close and the first to open are the bars. Stay safe



My son lives in Scituate ...on Turner Road....You be safe


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)

*Hurricane *
1 oz vodka
1/4 oz grenadine syrup
1 oz gin
1 oz light rum
1/2 oz Bacardi® 151 rum
1 oz amaretto almond liqueur
1 oz triple sec
grapefruit juice
pineapple juice
Read more: Hurricane recipe Hurricane recipe
​


----------



## pgriz (Oct 29, 2012)

mishele said:


> *Hurricane *
> 1 oz vodka
> 1/4 oz grenadine syrup
> 1 oz gin
> ...



You're not going to feel a thing, are you?


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)

That's the plan!!


----------



## manny212 (Oct 29, 2012)

I lived through Andrew down here , and although Sandy is nowhere near a cat. 5 , don't turn your back on her . That's when she will bite you . Good luck and stay safe !!!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

I have one called The Tornado:

Take bottle of tequila or whiskey, and vigorously move bottle in an eight- to 12-inch circular motion, creating a "tornado" aka a vortex, inside the bottle. Immediately bring bottle to lips and chug for three full seconds. Repeat three times,as necessary, until sleep comes or the bottle drops from your hand. 

Disclaimer: Always drink responsibly. Never throw empty liquor bottles at brick walls,cars, or other people or animals! Have a _puke buddy_ nearby. Make sure Pepto-Bismol is in the medicine chest. Have a change of clothes ready.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2012)

Okay, so it's a contemporary Christian one no one knows:






I'll add a couple of classic rock ones, too.


----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## sm4him (Oct 29, 2012)

This one seems really appropriate:
They call it Stormy Monday,
But Tuesday's just as bad. 
Lord, and Wednesday's worse,
and Thursday's all so sad.

Yep. That about sums it up. :lmao:

Over 7 inches of SNOW in the East TN mountains so far from the front end of this thing--we NEVER get that kind of snow BEFORE Halloween!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 29, 2012)

*BOOM! BOOM! OUT GO THE LIGHTS!*


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 29, 2012)

I had to add a little R&B.  Enjoy the sound effects in the beginning.  Burn a Doobie Brothers oooopsie..I mean a candle and some incense.   This was likely baby making music back in the day.


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## Overread (Oct 29, 2012)

Ohhhh new pretty avatar pic!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 29, 2012)

Overread said:


> Ohhhh new pretty avatar pic!


Yes, indeed.


----------



## Tee (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm in Mystic (well, just outside since town got evacuated).  No power but I have my trusty Verizon Jetpack mobile router.  Long Island sound is gonna have a huge tidal surge at high tide in a few hours.  That's the real issue for us.  I hope TPF member coastalconn is ok.  His town was evacuated as well.


----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^^LOL After 6 bottles of wine and some tequila, I'll be laying in the gutter. Please make sure I don't drown!!
> ...


It's time girl...get the boat out!!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2012)

mishele said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


I have a paddle boat with a little trolling motor. This could be fun as hell!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 29, 2012)

Tee said:


> I'm in Mystic (well, just outside since town got evacuated).  No power but I have my trusty Verizon Jetpack mobile router.  Long Island sound is gonna have a huge tidal surge at high tide in a few hours.  That's the real issue for us.  I hope TPF member coastalconn is ok.  His town was evacuated as well.


Yes, hope so.  Stay safe as possible.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## MLeeK (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > MLeeK said:
> ...


*MLeeK!!!* Are you alive?!! I can't believe you stood up and started doing a striptease in the boat!! You almost flipped us!! You crazy, GF!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 30, 2012)

mishele said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Alive. I think I have frostbite on my left nipple and our boat is on the roof 3 doors down. That was one hell of a party. 
All good things must come to an end...


----------



## mishele (Oct 30, 2012)

I gotta.....


----------

